# Portable Lighting for Jobs



## ShugAvery2001 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey guys,

What are you doing for lighting when you freelance. Some of the jobs I've done had very poor lighting sources. I found this product

Stik-Up Light Kit, with Lamp & Filters, Tools, Palettes, Accessories, & Equipment The Paint and Powder Store

but I was wondering if you guys were using something maybe as effective but under 100 bucks!


----------



## lolli (Oct 9, 2009)

Not sure if this is what you are looking for but I was on the Robert Jones Beauty website and came across this the clap-on lamp described as, " The perfect fixture to take your daylight with you."  And it's only $24 for the lamp and the bulb.

robert jones beauty - accessories


----------



## CherryElion (Aug 17, 2010)

pretty helpful stuff, i would love to know wich one you choose ShugAvery2001?


----------

